

A new collaborative problem solving platform - Skibb
http://startups.fm/2013/05/13/skibb-a-new-collaborative-problem-solving-platform-revolutinizing-the-way-you-discover-answers-to-any-question.html#more-1533

======
tep
I thought about creating something very similar for years but never began
actually working on it.

Chances are, many people were thinking about building such a platform during
the last couple of years. It is weird reading about my "own" idea for the
first time, though.

I can't wait to see how Skibb will turn out!

